# Deer Calling Tactics you can WATCH work!



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

We have watched a lot of videos on deer calling, and we would get frustrated by hearing things like "Imagine This Scenario" or "Do this when X is happening" but it has nothing but a talking head describing situations hypothetically. Some of the info is actionable, but many times it is missing important context. We decided to make a better "How to" deer calling video! We did it by walking through actual hunts where we are calling to deer that would otherwise pass out of range. We hold nothing back, and even show when we screwed up. We think this is the most relatable deer calling video you will find. What are some of your go to tactics? Enjoy!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this video. I have been hunting for over 40 years, and have yet to get a buck to come in my area while grunting. I have scared a few away that I saw in a distance by grunting. So I don't grunt that much anymore. 
But I do have buddies who have harvested bucks that they grunted in. So I know it does work. Just not for me I guess. LOL


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

There are a lot of factors to it. Pressure and Rut phase are probably the most important! Good luck to you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Excellent vid.!
Thank You for sharing.


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

fastwater said:


> Excellent vid.!
> Thank You for sharing.


Glad you liked it! Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Cool video. Thanks for sharing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great video, thanks for sharing. I've had a lot of success with bleats, very seldom has a grunt worked. If it had, I was able to call in small bucks. I will definitely keep these tactics in mind in the future. May need to invest in a different grunt call. You have any recommendations?


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

Fishstix said:


> Great video, thanks for sharing. I've had a lot of success with bleats, very seldom has a grunt worked. If it had, I was able to call in small bucks. I will definitely keep these tactics in mind in the future. May need to invest in a different grunt call. You have any recommendations?


I use doe bleats blind a lot, but haven’t tried them as much on a deer I can see. I may try more of that. I use the Flextone Buck Collector. I like it a lot. Has a very deep grunt, but you can do doe and fawn and anywhere in between. It also has a snort wheeze tube, which I rarely use but nice to have. I have heard good things about the executioner. The concept makes sense to me, but I have t used it myself to be able to recommend. I am glad you liked the video, thanks for watching!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Quality video and enjoyed watching it. 
I frequently use a can call with good results. Always carry a grunt call but use it sparingly to bring in a deer that otherwise would not be in range. Like you stated. 
Seems they are searching you out after they come back. Especially early in the season before they’re all jacked up.


----------

